# Steering Wheel



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes it fits exactly. Your existing airbag matches precisely, everything plugs in the same way, and the steering wheel buttons function the same way.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Neat. If you do the upgrade please post back here with pics!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just wish it was as plug-and-play to install a heated wheel...


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Here's a Z-28 steering wheel (just custom painted) I currently have on my Eco, same as the SS wheel just with different stitching and the logo. 

As far as the heated steering wheel, that's what I'm going to try and do next...


----------



## BlueCruzeDude (7 mo ago)

guuyuk said:


> Yes it fits exactly. Your existing airbag matches precisely, everything plugs in the same way, and the steering wheel buttons function the same way.


thank you!


----------



## BlueCruzeDude (7 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Neat. If you do the upgrade please post back here with pics!


i’ll be doing it within the next month here and will be sure to post!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

guuyuk said:


> View attachment 298143
> 
> Here's a Z-28 steering wheel (just custom painted) I currently have on my Eco, same as the SS wheel just with different stitching and the logo.
> 
> As far as the heated steering wheel, that's what I'm going to try and do next...


Looks like I know my next upgrade! When removing the airbag I assume just disconnect the battery for awhile and unplug it? That’s the only part that makes me nervous. Do you need a steering wheel puller?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Nope, just a decent length breaker bar and a T50 torx bit. Just be careful that the wires don't get tangled and keep the clock spring (under the steering wheel) in about the same position as possible. There's a tab on the clock spring that matches one of the openings on the steering wheel, just line them up.








How to remove and replace your steering wheel


There wasnt a great write up on this that I could find after weeks on this forum. All I had was pieces and parts from threads and other websites. So I figured that when I went to take the plunge that I would take a good amount of photos to help someone, my car has less the 5000 miles on it so I...




www.cruzetalk.com




You don't have to remove the internal wiring before removing the steering wheel, just carefully disconnect the connector from the clock spring.


----------



## pappawolff11 (11 mo ago)

Just did this last Friday myself on my 2011 with a red stitched suede wheel for a manual 2012 ZL1 Camaro. It’s pretty straight forward and I was delighted to find out I now have Cruze control after replacing a wheel that did not.


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm guessing there's a bunch of wrecked Camaros to have this proliferation of steering wheels out there...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks like I know my next upgrade! When removing the airbag I assume just disconnect the battery for awhile and unplug it? That’s the only part that makes me nervous. Do you need a steering wheel puller?


I explain the process of removing the steering wheel, including the airbag info and then installing a 2015 Camaro wheel here.









How-To: Add a Working Paddle Shift Steering Wheel


This is not the only thread on this subject, but I wrote this to clarify some misinformation and my procedure was a bit different, so I hope you do not get upset with me for posting this. Robert Overview: This idea started one day when I read a Sonic Forum post about adding paddle shifters...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I explain the process of removing the steering wheel, including the airbag info and then installing a 2015 Camaro wheel here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh very good, my wheel gets here tomorrow


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got my wheel in. Now my current cruise control is an on and off switch that sticks down. This one is a toggle. Is that an issue?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

It...shouldn't be different..... but if it is, you would need to swap out the left side module with your existing one. That would require you to remove the airbag again then disconnect the wiring then pull off the "V" with the controls, then remove the cruise control module (left side of the V) then attach your existing one. Not difficult to do but a minor PITA just because you have to do some disassembly/reassembly on the steering wheel. Details here: GM Cruze Leather Steering Wheel technical guide


----------

